# Acoustic Blues Licks



## Doc G (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey!

Anyone has suggestions as to where I could find Blues licks for acoustic guitar? There are load of websites for electric licks, but not so many for acoustic blues.

Fell free to share your own blues licks... 

Thanks a bunch!

Doc


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I highly recommend Little Brother's (Doug Jones) Blues Guitar site. http://www.littlebrotherblues.com/

LB used to be a high post contributor to the Larrivee Guitar Forum, and he earned the respect and friendship of many folks. He has a very relaxed style and gives excellent instruction, from a few different perspectives.

His Georgian drawl is worth a visit!


----------

